# Labs say good but I don't feel optimal yet



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

So we all know that the lab ranges of "normal" can be ridiculous for the most part. I mean before I was on meds with hypo symptoms all my thyroid labs were "normal" range except antibodies were high. so now that I'm on meds my labs are considered optimal. I don't feel optimal. I feel like I am still hypo. I am on 135mg Armour split through the day. Who's to say my optimal is the same as your optimal? I am showing no sign of being hyper. Why now should we be going my "normal" ranges. Shouldn't we be going by my symptoms? Maybe I need to be a little in the high range . Maybe that's where my normal is???? What do u think???? TSH 0.01 t3&t4 upper ranges


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you referring to T3 and T4 labs or total T3 and T4, or Free T3 and T4?


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder myself, I have read that you want your FT3 to be in the upper ranges, FT4 to be mid range, and tsh suppressed, and that's what I am wondering about. That may work for a lot of people but maybe not in my case. IDK


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Are you referring to T3 and T4 labs or total T3 and T4, or Free T3 and T4?


FREE t3 and FREE t4


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you post those Free T3 and Free T4 results, with ranges? Although most of us feel pretty good when they are in the upper parts of the ranges, each of our bodies is unique and you may feel better when they are a little bit lower or higher. It can be a tinkering game! Also keep in mind that it can take the body a while to catch up to the numbers and you start feeling good again.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

TSH 0.01 no range

free t4 1.2 (0.8-1.8)

free t3 4.2 (2.3-4.2)

T3 reverse 17 (8-25)

ferritin 44 (10-154)

iron binding capacity 318 (250-450)

%SAT 23% (15-50)

iron total 73 (40-175)

HS CRP 4.6 (this has gone up. my doc was concerned at the number before. she says it has to do with inflamation

thyroid peroxidase antibodies 10 (35.00)

thyroglobin antibodies 20 (20.00)


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

im still so tired! I am super depressed. I dont know what else to do. I feel like i need more armour thyroid but my doc says no.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

madthyroid78 said:


> TSH 0.01 no range
> 
> free t4 1.2 (0.8-1.8)
> 
> ...


Antibodies are not that high.

Free T3 is top of the range, TSH suppressed--you are nearly clinically hyper, and likely overmedicated, not under medicated.

Keep in mind certain symptoms, such as fatigue, weight gain, brain fog and anxiety are "cross over" symptoms--ie, they are common for both the hyper and hypo state.

You might do better with a slight dose decrease.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with lainey, that Free T3 seems high to me. I find that if I get over a 4.0, I get a weird mix of exhaustion and anxiety. It might not hurt to go down a smidge with your medication and see if that helps.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, same here. "Wired but tired" feeling if I get over-medicated.


----------

